# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Stat Prope Placement

## scaphiopus

Hello, my baby western hognose is currently being housed in a 10 gallon tank. I have a heat pad and thermostat for her currently, but I'm wondering... 

Where is the best place to put the thermostat probe? Thanks!

----------


## BPGator

Between the heat pad and the tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (01-31-2017),PitOnTheProwl (01-31-2017)

----------

